# Mtnl 3G Data card over BSNL (Roaming)



## paroh (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to know will Mtnl 3G data card will work in haryana over BSNL  3G network.

 If yes will data usage plan remain same as the Mtnl 3G or it will change .

As i want to browse the internet and watch video on youtube.


----------

